# [Wallpapers] Droid Bionic Recolored



## CurrentWeb

So, bored and wanted some cool new wallpapers so decided to recolor the new Droid Bionic wallpapers leaked by P3Droid. So, here you go:

Cyan:
View attachment 1753

Download: http://www.multiupload.com/J92A8XMHUF

Blue:
View attachment 1972

Download: http://www.multiupload.com/4BWXAFDWEJ

Green:
View attachment 1759

Download: http://www.multiupload.com/SX97R5UKYJ

Pink:
View attachment 1765

Download: http://www.multiupload.com/9UEI1BYMOV

Orange:
View attachment 1771

Download: http://www.multiupload.com/KVU10OUNYC

White:
View attachment 1777

Download: http://www.multiupload.com/5OUX9CW135

Yellow:
View attachment 1783

Download: http://www.multiupload.com/CJG22S8YW4

Red:
View attachment 1789

Download: http://www.multiupload.com/CGKBZBMNLQ

Download all in one zip: http://www.multiupload.com/9RJNXLOPL8

EDIT: The images are low quality once I upload them for some reason... so download links to each color for the HQ wallpapers


----------



## CurrentWeb

Double post... oops


----------



## papstar

These look great! Loving the rootzwiki-ish green ones!


----------



## b00sted

awesome job dude!


----------



## Trooper

Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## CurrentWeb

Thanks for the support 
If anyone wants more colors, just ask and I'll do my best.


----------



## mjforte

"CurrentWeb said:


> Thanks for the support
> If anyone wants more colors, just ask and I'll do my best.


Could you do them in a light blue please? To match this color in the screenshot? Thanks!


----------



## CurrentWeb

mjforte said:


> Could you do them in a light blue please? To match this color in the screenshot? Thanks!


It's up now (it's the 'Blue' ones).
I tried to match best as possible, hope you enjoy


----------



## mjforte

CurrentWeb said:


> It's up now (it's the 'Blue' ones).
> I tried to match best as possible, hope you enjoy


Thank you! That was quick!


----------



## Azura24

Thanks for you sharing!


----------

